# cat keeps trying to catch my pigeons and chicks.



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Cat keeps trying to catch my pigeons and has already caught and too two of my chicks away what can I do?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you saying? You don't explain whether it is your cat, feral cat or neighbors cat. You really aren't giving any info.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

WALEED said:


> Cat keeps trying to catch my pigeons and has already caught and too two of my chicks away what can I do?


ummmm, how simple is it ?
DONT LET THE CATS IN YOUR LOFT
DONT LET BIRDS OUT WHEN CATS NEARBY


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Without more info, kinda hard to help.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Without more info, kinda hard to help.


I hear ya !


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

If they are your cats. Give them a good scolding and chase them away. Mine paid attention to them for the first couple of days. After a couple of scolding and chased away they pay no mind to them. Ferals might have to be caught and transported somewhere else. I had two a long time ago that terrorized the neighborhood cats. I caught them in a have a heart trap and transported them to the humane society. Now all the neighborhood cats get along.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Sneak up and squirt them with the hose or bucket of water everytime you see them.
Kurps


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

pellet gun


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Danny Donek said:


> pellet gun


*VERY BAD IDEA!*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WALEED said:


> Cat keeps trying to catch my pigeons and has already caught and too two of my chicks away what can I do?


Perhaps secure the loft so cats can not get it?...


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

If they are not your cats, you could contact the local council and report them, owners should keep cats under control. If they are your cats, just contain them when pigeons out. If cats are getting your birds whilst they are in your loft/pen you need to out smaller wire on the loft to stop animals being able to reach in.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

They are not my cats but I don't think.they are feral because one of thems a maincoon cat. I let my birds free fly and when they are chilling out on the roof the cat sneeks up on them to tries and catch them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. It's frustrating when other cats that are not yours come into your yard and go after your birds. Be nice if other people would keep their cats locked up. I have what I believe to be a feral here driving us nuts. I'm going to try to trap him and take him to the animal shelter. If he is too wild they will put him down, but if not, they can maybe find a home for him. Can you try trapping and taking him to a shelter or somewhere like that?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I know. It's frustrating when other cats that are not yours come into your yard and go after your birds. Be nice if other people would keep their cats locked up. I have what I believe to be a feral here driving us nuts. I'm going to try to trap him and take him to the animal shelter. If he is too wild they will put him down, but if not, they can maybe find a home for him. Can you try trapping and taking him to a shelter or somewhere like that?


We dont really have a problem with "feral" cats in the UK.
99% of the roaming cats are owned, Its the people who own them that just let them wander.
All dogs & cats that are allowed out are supposed to to have a collar & identity tag but seldome do, and it is not worth the cost of the authorities to try and follow up and prosecute those that dont.
Trapping a dog or cat that doesnt belong to you and transporting somewhere else (even if it was a cat & dog home) is actualy looked on as an offence, even if caught on your own property.
Persistent problems should be reported to the local council, who can organise the animals capture but its doubtful if they would do anything as they dont really regard them as a nuiscance. 
If it were pigeons on the other hand, some councils will act instantly & wrongly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cats roaming feral or not are a problem in allot of places, if you can't trap them to take them to the shelter, then you're pigeons will have to be on lock down I would think. seems you really don't have many options..except perhaps get a dog that hates cats.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

i agree with spirits wings get a dog or trap the cats and get a bucket with water and put them under a couple of time not to kill them but to get your point across they will think twice , cats are smarter then you think and they will know what going on


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eliminate the problem! "the Cat"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rafael/PR said:


> i agree with spirits wings get a dog or trap the cats and get a bucket with water and put them under a couple of time not to kill them but to get your point across they will think twice , cats are smarter then you think and they will know what going on


I would not recommend half drowning a cat, if he was in the trap the trap would be too big to fit in a bucket anyway, and I sure do not recommend anyone putting their hands on a stray cat and putting them in h2o!, that is a good way to get bit or scratched which would be really bad esp not knowing the history on the animal. and last but not least..it is cruel. taking them to a shelter is much more humane.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I'd trap him anyway. You should be able to have birds on your own property without having someones damn cat going after them. If the people who may own the cat cared enough about his safety, well they wouldn't just turn him outside now would they? That or as spiritwings says................get a dog who hates cats. You could try trapping and scaring the heck out of him with a mean dog or something. Maybe that would make him think twice about coming back, if you scared him enough.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> ummmm, how simple is it ?
> DONT LET THE CATS IN YOUR LOFT
> *DONT LET BIRDS OUT WHEN CATS NEARBY*





ummm not as simple as you have made out

Cats can walk so may not be nearby when the birds are let out but could come out of nowhere.

I would suggest you train your bids to trap on command, Only let them out for an hour or two twice a day when you can monitor them, Try to stop the cat climbing into your property where they are able to sneak up on the birds, Plastic piping over the stop of the fence will stop them gripping and you could also look at an electric wire around the top of the fence.

If your birds are trained well you should be able to call them in if you are going out and unable to attend them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Quazar said:


> ummmm, how simple is it ?
> DONT LET THE CATS IN YOUR LOFT
> DONT LET BIRDS OUT WHEN CATS NEARBY


*Without much more info...that is about is the correct response...as well as a few other suggestions, until we hear more from the OP. ...or as already mentioned GET a dog that hates cats, he will keep them OUT of your yard and AWAY from the loft. *


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would have thought we had all the info we needed, A cat that is not his, is sneaking up on his pigeons while they are on the loft roof. Don't need much more info than that IMO.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe just get a dog to add to your family.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the loft and its surroundings?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I would have thought we had all the info we needed, A cat that is not his, is sneaking up on his pigeons while they are on the loft roof. Don't need much more info than that IMO.


Actually, now that the OP has explained what is actually happening, we do still need more info, like a pic of the loft & surrounding area to establish how the cats are getting up there. (as Jay3 has said)
Although cats can climb, they cannot negotiate a roof overhang so maybe that would help, but they can also jump from a wall or overhanging branch so this may need to be addressed also.
Incidently, an electric wire deterant is illegal in the uk without stringent safeguards which must be authorised by council safety officers and due to these safeguards and regulations would be cost prohibitive in a small private situation like this.
The piping along the fence may work but would need to be fitted loosely so the cats balance was affected and there is no way you could guarantee it would overbalance outside the fence.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Actually, now that the OP has explained what is actually happening, we do still need more info, like a pic of the loft & surrounding area to establish how the cats are getting up there. (as Jay3 has said)
> Although cats can climb, they cannot negotiate a roof overhang so maybe that would help, but they can also jump from a wall or overhanging branch so this may need to be addressed also.
> Incidently, an electric wire deterant is illegal in the uk without stringent safeguards which must be authorised by council safety officers and due to these safeguards and regulations would be cost prohibitive in a small private situation like this.
> The piping along the fence may work but would need to be fitted loosely so the cats balance was affected and there is no way you could guarantee it would overbalance outside the fence.




A roof overhang is a great idea! That would work, as long as the cat cannot jump from a tree limb or a fence or something. Good thinking Quazar!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Actually, now that the OP has explained what is actually happening, we do still need more info, like a pic of the loft & surrounding area to establish how the cats are getting up there. (as Jay3 has said)
> Although cats can climb, they cannot negotiate a roof overhang so maybe that would help, but they can also jump from a wall or overhanging branch so this may need to be addressed also.
> Incidently, an electric wire deterant is illegal in the uk without stringent safeguards which must be authorised by council safety officers and due to these safeguards and regulations *would be cost prohibitive* in a small private situation like this.
> The piping along the fence may work but would need to be fitted loosely so the cats balance was affected and there is no way you could guarantee it would overbalance outside the fence.




That's very assumptive.

I agree a roof overhang could help but also *could* be cost prohibitive depending on the OP'ers finances ofcourse.

Ha what you mean overbalance, it does not need to be loosely fitted, You cut the pipe in half and attach it over the top of the fence, The plastic is to slippery for a cat to grip onto and they tend not to bother, I am not saying no cats would get in but it would deter them atleast. And is a cheap option.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> That's very assumptive.
> 
> I agree a roof overhang could help but also *could* be cost prohibitive depending on the OP'ers finances ofcourse.
> 
> Ha what you mean overbalance, it does not need to be loosely fitted, You cut the pipe in half and attach it over the top of the fence, The plastic is to slippery for a cat to grip onto and they tend not to bother, I am not saying no cats would get in but it would deter them atleast. And is a cheap option.


Lots of ways to add an overhang. Not all would be expensive. Just need a bit of imagination.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> That's very assumptive.


Probably is, but to install such a system which conforms to safety standards would break the bank of some small businesses, let alone a private individual.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Electric fence...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

brentjohnf said:


> Electric fence...


Not allowed in a domestic property in uk


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

sadly one of my best fantail pigeons has gone missing and i suspect the cat becuase fantails tend not to go very far from home at all, and it never goes away from my house. my loft is a small loft for only 15 pigeons and its only one floor high. my loft has like a big bunglow building next to it so the cat just jumps up onto the fence and onto the roof of the bunglow, which is a bit taller than the loft roof, soo the cat sneeks around from behind the bunglow where the pigeons cant see it and it pounces.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh Waleed that is heartbreaking. I love cats too but as long as they eat cat chow only. Don't have any cats now, just dogs. But I have trained them not to bother my doves at all, although I am still cautious when they are near them.


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

pellet gun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WALEED said:


> sadly one of my best fantail pigeons has gone missing and i suspect the cat becuase fantails tend not to go very far from home at all, and it never goes away from my house. my loft is a small loft for only 15 pigeons and its only one floor high. my loft has like a big bunglow building next to it so the cat just jumps up onto the fence and onto the roof of the bunglow, which is a bit taller than the loft roof, soo the cat sneeks around from behind the bunglow where the pigeons cant see it and it pounces.


*So, what are you doing now to keep the cats out until you find a permanent resolution?

Are the birds locked up?*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Danny Donek said:


> pellet gun!!!!!!!!!!!



*That is an inhumane suggestion, while the cats are tresspassing it is not their fault but that of the owners.*


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *That is an inhumane suggestion, while the cats are tresspassing it is not their fault but that of the owners.*


Agreed. I ♥ all animals.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

i have no idea what to do to the cat apart from scare the crap out of it each time it comes to the garden, my auntie has pigeons aswell and they are out all day and her neibours got 5 cats, but they go around her garden becuase the chickens attack the cats to defend there chicks. i used to let all my chickens out and i have a big fighter cokerals (which i keep for show) who used to attack the cats and rats whilst they were out and scare them off, because they lived with the pigeons they did not hit them but i bought the chickens a big aviary type cage. so the cat freely comes to the garden with no worrys and an easy meal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he can't be stopped any other way, then trapping him and bringing him to a shelter seems like the only thing you can do. Killing him isn't humane, and dumping him somewhere where he will probably not survive isn't humane either. But you can't keep your birds locked up all the time because of him. Getting a dog and penning him in with the birds, by running a pen that encircles the loft may work. Just pen him in there when they are out. Of course, then you would have to worry about him going after the birds if they went to the ground. You could ask around the neighborhood, and see if anyone knows whose cat it is. Someone must know, and try talking to the owners about the problem.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

you know, for someone who asks for help, suggestions given, still loses birds, two days ago asked for pics so we can possibly give ideas, and still nothing....
What else is left to do.
Incidently, if you trap the cat & take it to any shelter & the cat happens to be "chipped", which a lot are in the uk now (microchip inserted under skin), it will be returned to owner (without them informing you) & it will probably just be let out again so you are back to square one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's true Quazar, but around here most cats are not chipped. And if it is feral..............
But probably finding out who owns it would be better to try to talk to them. It may not help however. And yes, pics would help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I always thought IDEAS Were or are asSumptive....at least one has one..instead of just questioning them,and being a pain in the A **.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I always thought IDEAS Were or are asSumptive....at least one has one..instead of just questioning them,and being a pain in the A **.


If you look at what I put in bold I was stating that the suggestion that electric fencing would be cost prohibitive is assumptive, Ideas are suggestive not assumptive, There is a difference.

Also I did make a suggestion, Two actually.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Probably is, but to install such a system which conforms to safety standards would break the bank of some small businesses, let alone a private individual.


What? Wheres the logic here? I know many private individuals that are way more wealthy than small businesses.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Not allowed in a domestic property in uk


So I am confused, Are they not allowed or do they need permits?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What? Wheres the logic here? I know many private individuals that are way more wealthy than small businesses.





NZ Pigeon said:


> So I am confused, Are they not allowed or do they need permits?


Maybe so, but I really doubt that one would spend around £5000 installing the inverters/transformers & 3 phase supply, 24 hr video monitoring, a secondary primiter fence prior to the electrified one along with many other mandatory regulations, just to stop a cat !! 
There are regulations about how, where, distance, voltage, current, supply, monitoring, activation etc. Due to distances required between fence/property, adjoining property etc. No council will grant use of an electrified fence on a standard domestic property. It can be granted in certain circumstances for larger more isolated properties, but full details of why it is required must be disclosed, and even then it is difficult to get the go ahead.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Maybe so, but I really doubt that one would spend around £5000 installing the inverters/transformers & 3 phase supply, 24 hr video monitoring, a secondary primiter fence prior to the electrified one along with many other mandatory regulations, just to stop a cat !!
> There are regulations about how, where, distance, voltage, current, supply, monitoring, activation etc. Due to distances required between fence/property, adjoining property etc. No council will grant use of an electrified fence on a standard domestic property. It can be granted in certain circumstances for larger more isolated properties, but full details of why it is required must be disclosed, and even then it is difficult to get the go ahead.


Look, I put the idea forward to the OP. They can choose if they listen to the suggestion.

Thanks for supplying them information on the restrictions surrounding electric fencing. I was purely suggesting some electrical tape that carries low voltage DC but it seems thats not viable unless they choose to ignore the regulations, Which some people may.

I am not sure why you constantly jump on peoples ideas, picking holes in them but it gets a bit boring.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Let's get back on topic here, and let the OP choose whichever suggestions is best for his needs. Thank you.*


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Look, I put the idea forward to the OP. They can choose if they listen to the suggestion.
> 
> Thanks for supplying them information on the restrictions surrounding electric fencing. I was purely suggesting some electrical tape that carries low voltage DC but it seems thats not viable unless they choose to ignore the regulations, Which some people may.
> 
> I am not sure why you constantly jump on peoples ideas, picking holes in them but it gets a bit boring.


I'm merely pointing out things which you may get away with in your (and other) countries, but cannot here. If the poster follows your advice he would do so illegaly and may not even know it.
Also, irrespective whether it is low voltage DC current or not, it is not the voltage that matters, but the current in the circuit.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

I've decided to give all my pigeons away until make a suitably bigger loft so they don't have too be out all day and so I can let them out while I'm watching them for couple hours a day.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If you post a pic of your setup (as requested earlier) then its possible to give you a few ideas which may be able to include alterations your current setup, possibly giving you more space/alternatives.


----------

